# Server Housing?



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 kennt jemand euch vielleicht einen Namenhaften Anbieter der Server Housing betreibtß
 Soll heißen ein Anbieter bei den ich die Hardware stelle und er nur die Internetverbindung und den Strom.

 Danke im Voraus für eure Antwort.


----------



## won_gak (22. November 2005)

Welche Stadt wäre denn genehm?


----------



## BSA (22. November 2005)

Ich denke mal Wiesbaden wäre dem Herrn genehm!

Gruß BSA


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

wieso kommt ihr denn jetzt auf die Stadt?

Es gibt doch die POST oder UPS oder FEDEX die können ja auch die Hardware dann
an den Server houser schicken.

MFG Carl


----------



## Dr Dau (22. November 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso kommt ihr denn jetzt auf die Stadt?
> 
> 
> Es gibt doch die POST oder UPS oder FEDEX die können ja auch die Hardware dann
> ...


Und wenn der Server ein Hardwaredefekt hat, ist er schnell mal eine Woche down..... 4 Tage Versand (hin und zurück), 1 Tag Ursachenforschung, 1 Tag Ersatzteilbeschaffung/Reparatur..... möglicherweise Neuinstallation (z.b. bei einem HDD Defekt).
Ungefähr die gleiche Zeitspanne dürfte auch hinkommen, wenn Du kein Remotezugriff mehr hast (aus welchen Gründen auch immer).
Da währe ein Anbieter vor Ort doch "etwas" vorteilhafter. 
Du solltest also auch auf Zusatzkosten wie z.b. für ein manuellen Reboot achten.

Ansonsten kannst Du dich ja mal auf www.webhostlist.de umsehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

ich hätte auch erwähnen müssen, dass dieses Server nicht der breiten Masse des Internetvolkes zur verfügung steht. Sondern ich/wir brauchen einen schnellen Server der für uns Rendert, da ist es billiger einen zu mieten oder zu hausen als einen 48 Std an zu lassen und rendern zu lassen.

Wenn der Server eben down ist müsste ich eben wieder an meinen Rechner rendern, wäre nicht die Welt aber trotzdem nervig.


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

Und mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen:

Siehe Tutorials.de Impressum:
---
Tutorials.de läuft auf eigener Serverhardware und bezieht Serverhousing von Buchwald Software
----

MFG Carl


----------



## Dr Dau (22. November 2005)

Ähm, ja und?!
Das ist halt der übliche Weg beim Housing.
Hast Du denn auch mal ins Impressum von BuSoft geguckt?


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

Ja da habe ich geschaut!
Deswegen wunder ich mich eben, weil Mainz von Engeln sehr weit enfernt ist.

@Dr Dau: habe mich eben gewunder, weil du gesgat hast das der Standort nahe bei mir sein soll falls mal etwas passiert.

MFG Carl


----------



## Dr Dau (22. November 2005)

Der Inhaber von BuSoft ist hier ein aktives Mitglied..... daher gehe ich auch davon aus dass es zwischen Tutorials.de und BuSoft eine "Sonderregelung" gibt.

Wenn man solche Sonderregelung aber nicht hat, muss man sich um alles rund um die Hardware/Software selbst kümmern..... oder halt entsprechend drauf zahlen.

Evtl. währe ja ein Managed Root-Server etwas für dich (ist natürlich teurer als Server-Housing).
Wobei Du da allerdings drauf achten musst was dieses "Managed" alles beinhaltet.


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

sry..wusste ich nicht das BuSoft hier auch ein Member ist.
Ich werde mich dann mal weiter umhören und mich nochmal in Managed Server einlesen.

Wie schön gesagt für mich ist eben nicht die Bandbreite und Traffic das wichtigste sondern Eben die 24h on Zeit.
Bei www.WitCom.de was gerade bei mir um die Ecke ist hab ich grad ein günstiges Angebot bekommen auf welches ich dann vielleicht eingehen werde.
Ich denke mir 10€ pro Monat inkl. 100GB Traffic ist völlig okay.


MFG Carl


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. November 2005)

10 Euro für was? Für einen ganzen Server? Kann ich  mir nicht vorstellen. Das ist selbst für das Housing noch zu wenig.
Da wirds dann nix mit der 24h online-Zeit.
Aber busoft.de könnte ich dir empfehlen - wird halt nicht das billigste sein, aber dafür gut.


----------



## Meccan (22. November 2005)

also ich habe halt ein Bonus, weil mein Ehemaliger Lehrer dort jetzt der Cheff ist.
 zu meinen gunsten...
 Ich habe jetzt einen festpreis für 20 € bekommen für 2 HE einheiten.

 wie schon gesgat,  ich brauch ja nich viel Traffic oder gute Verbindung ich brauch nur die 24std power die der Rechner bieten kann. Denn ich benutze ihn nur zum Rendern.

 Ich persönlich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Witcom gemacht denn alle Schulen hängen hier in Wiesbaden an Witcom und die Server der Schulen stehen dort auch.
 Daher kommt auch jetzt mein Informatik LK Lehrer zu diesen Job.

 Ich denke der Preis ist eh ein persönliches Geschenk als ein realistischer Preis.

 MFG Cal


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2005)

Klar, wenn man Beziehungen hat, dann sollte man die auch spielen lassen..... da lässt sich i.d.R. immer irgendwas am Preis und/oder dem Leistungsumfang drehen. 

Dir ist aber bewusst dass Du bei 2 HE kein gewöhnlichen PC reinbekommst?


----------



## Meccan (23. November 2005)

ja das weiß ich...das ich bei zwei HE einheiten nun ein 19" Server gehause da rein schrauben kann.


 MFG Carl


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. November 2005)

> Deswegen wunder ich mich eben, weil Mainz von Engeln sehr weit enfernt ist.


Unsere Server stehen allesamt im Rechenzentrum Hannover.



> Aber busoft.de könnte ich dir empfehlen - wird halt nicht das billigste sein, aber dafür gut.


Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung. 



> Evtl. währe ja ein Managed Root-Server etwas für dich (ist natürlich teurer als Server-Housing).
> Wobei Du da allerdings drauf achten musst was dieses "Managed" alles beinhaltet.


Je nachdem welche Hardware in Ihrem Server verwendet wird, halten wir vor Ort im Rechenzentrum auch Ersatzteile bereit, die auf Ihren Wunsch hin bei einem Defekt selbstverständlich auch ersetzen können.
Ein Midi-Tower nimmt, wenn er "liegt", 4HE-Einheiten in Anspruch.

Welches OS wird denn für die Render-Software benötigt? 

Sofern Interesse besteht, kann ich Ihnen gerne ein Angebot zukommen lassen.


----------

